# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  كيف تستعد للامتحانات؟

## بنت مثقفة

الامتحانات موسمٌ يتكرر, ولقاءٌ يتجدد، وهي مصدر قلقٍ وتوتُّر ورهبة لبعض الطلاب المقصِّرين في الاستعداد لها باكراً، وفرصةٌ سانحة للمراجعة وتثبيت المعلومات عند الجادِّين من الطلاب، وهي أيضاً لحظاتُ استنفار، وأيام اجتهاد، لكل المعنيِّين بها: الطالبِ، والأسرة، والقائمين عليه؛ فعليها يتوقَّف ثمرةُ المجهود, وحصاد العام، يبدي الطالب فيها حصيلته، ويظهر حقيقة ما اكتسبه.

والحقيقة الواضحة أن الكثير من الطلاب لا يعبؤون بالدراسة الجادة والمذاكرة الحقيقية إلا قبيل الامتحان بأسابيع قليلة! فيحاولون فيها استدراك ما سلف من الإهمال، وإصلاح ما انكسر من الأعمال، فتراهم ينعزلون، ويجتهدون، ويسهرون طويلاً ،وربما استعانوا بالمنبِّهات -كالشاي والقهوة- ظناً منهم أنها تنفعهم، وليست في الحقيقة كذلك؛ بل تؤثر سلباً على كفاءتهم الجسمية والعقلية.

وبسبب العجلة، التي يعيشها هؤلاء الطلاب في هذه الحالة، والهلع والخوف الذي يعتريهم من شبح الامتحانات؛ يخطئون كثيراً في السلوك الصحيح والتعامل السليم مع حالتهم هذه، فيذهب كثير من الوقت والجهد هباءً دون فائدة.

وحتى لا يتعلل هؤلاء الطلاب بأن الامتحان كان صعباً، أو أن تصحيحه كان غير عادل؛ يقدِّمُ الخبراءُ التربيون نصائحَهم ووصاياهم للتعامل السليم مع هذه الحالة، والخروج منها بأكبر الفوائد.

كيف تستعد للامتحان؟
الاستعداد للقيام بعمل ما أمرٌ طبيعيٌ قبل الإقدام عليه؛ فالمسافر يستعد للسَّفر بإعداد أمتعته، والرياضيٍّ يستعدُّ بالتَّدريب الجسمي والنفسي المتواصل قبل دخول المبارايات أو المسابقات.

وهكذا الأمر بالنسبة للطالب، فقبل دخوله الامتحانات؛ لا بد له أن يستعدَّ عقليّاً ونفسيّاً وجسميّاً لها, وإلا يصبحْ مَثَلُه كمَثَلُ الجنديِّ الذي يدخل الحرب بغير سلاح.

والاستعداد للامتحان أمرٌ يعتمد على الطالب أوَّلاً وأخيراً, وأهمُّ شيءٍ: بَدءُ الاستعداد في الوقت المناسب, حَسَب تقديره لحجم العمل المطلوبِ إنجازُه.

ولكي يساعدُكَ (موقعُ الألوكة) في ذلك؛ نقدِّم لكَ فيما يلي عشْرَ وصايا لاتِّباعها والعمل بها؛ حتى يتحقَّقَ لكَ النجاحُ والتفوُّقُ - بإذن الله تعالى.

وصايا ونصائح الخبراء
قبل أن نشرع في ذكر هذه الوصايا والنصائح؛ يجب عليك-أخي الطالب- أن تكون مستحضراً نيتك الخالصة لله تعالى فيما تقدم عليه من الامتحان، متوكلاً عليه، سائلاً منه وحدَه التوفيقَ والسداد، فإنه هو الموفق والهادي إلى سواء السبيل.
1- هدِّئ من روعك، وأبعد عنك التوتُّرَ والقلقَ، وزِدْ من ثقتِكَ بنفسِكَ، ولا تستسلمْ لأحلام اليقظة، أو الشُّرود الفكري. , شامل, معاني الاسماء،
وحاول دائماً أن تتحلَّ بالشجاعة، والصبر، والهمة العالية، والثقة بالنفس، والتفاؤل بالنجاح؛ عند مذاكرة دروسِكَ، ولا تفكِّر في أيِّ شيءٍ بعيدٍ عنها؛ لأن "الوَسواس" لا يحلو له أن يهاجمكَ إلا عندما تستغرق في عمل شيءٍ؛ ليصرِفَكَ عنه. وهذا يحدث لكثيرٍ من الطُّلاب، كما يحدث لكثيرٍ من البشر، بل يحدث لكثيرٍ من المصلِّينَ في صلاتهم؛ ليُفسد لهم صلاتهم، ولذلك أمرَنا دينُنا أن نأخذ حِذْرَنَا، ولا ندَعَ الوساوسَ تشغلُنا عن عملنا، أو تحوِّلُنا عن هدفنا.
ومما يساعدُكَ في ذلك: ألا تَرْكَنَ للرَّاحة مدَّةً طويلةً في مقعدِكَ، وعندما تشعر بالكسل أو الشرود؛ اخرج قليلاً إلى الشُّرْفة؛ حيث الهواء الطَّلقُ، أو تناولْ بعضَ المرطِّبات أو العصائر، ويمكنك تناول الشَّاي أو القهوة؛ لكن لا تسرفْ فيها، ولا تتناولْ أيَّ أدويةٍ، إلا باستشارة الطَّبيب. معنى اسم رتيل, معنى اسم ريم, معنى اسم لميس, معنى اسم رزان, معنى اسم رانيا, معنى اسم ريتاج.

2- من أحسن أساليب الإعداد للامتحان: أن تلخِّص دروسَك، وكلَّ قراءاتِكَ المتعلِّقة بالمقرَّر في صفحاتٍ قليلة. وهذا يدفعكَ إلى النَّظر إلى المادَّة بإطارها العام، كما يدفعكَ إلى معرفة أهمِّ المعلومات التي تحويها.

3- راجع دروسكَ باستمرار، بطريقةٍ منظّمةٍ؛ راجع كلَّ الموادِّ الدِّراسية التي درستَها، وراجع كلَّ ما جمعتَهُ ولخَّصْتَهُ من أجل الدِّراسة، ولتكنْ مراجعتُكَ الأولى دقيقةً متمهِّلةً، ثم أسرع في المرَّات التالية.
تأكد أنَّكَ تفهمُ ما تقرأ، وأنك تستوعب مقصودَه، وإذا بدأتَ المراجعةَ فلا يُستحسَنُ أن تقرأ في مراجعَ أو مصادرَ جديدة؛ لأن القراءة الجديدة في اللحظات الأخيرة قلَّما تُستَوْعَبُ، وقد تُشوِّشُ ذاكرتَكَ.

4- راجع بإيجابيةٍ، لا بسلبيةٍ! لأن المراجعة تعني شيئاً أكبر من مجرد إعادة القراءة، أو المرور مروراً سريعاً على المذكِّرات والملخَّصات.
والمراجعة الإيجابية هي مراجعةٌ نشِطَةٌ فعَّالةٌ، تتفاعلُ فيها أنت مع المادَّة الدِّراسية تفاعلاً فكرياً نقديّاً تساؤليّاً.
ولتهتمَّ في مراجعتكَ بالمفاهيم والمصطلحات، والقوانين والنظريات، والأدلَّة والحُجَج والبراهين. ولخِّص مذكراتِكَ على بطاقات صغيرة؛ لترجع إليها من حين لآخر.

5- تعلَّم كيف تسترجع وتستخدم معلوماتِكَ، درِّب نفسَكَ على استرجاع الأفكار من عقلِكَ، وعلى استخدامها، وعلِّم نفسك كيف تربط الأفكارَ بعضَها ببعضٍ، وكيف تربط بينها وبين النظريات والقواعد والقوانين.

6- اهتمَّ بالمراجعة التعاونية؛ فمعظم الطلاب يراجعون دروسهم وحدهم، وبعض الطلاب يقلقون ويحزنون؛ لأنهم تخلَّفوا عن الرَّكْبِ! في حين أن طلاباً آخرين يفضِّلون مراجعة دروسهم مع بعض زملائهم.
ولهذه المراجعة التعاونية أهميَّتُها؛ فعندما تتدارسُ أسئلةَ المراجعة مع زملائكَ؛ تُحسُّ أنكَ لست وحيداً، وتتفاعل فكرياً مع زملائك، وتستطيعُ أن تعلِّق على نحو بنَّاءٍ على إجابات الآخرين، وتستطيعُ أن تحدِّد مستواكَ مقارنة بمستوياتهم، وهذا يحمِّسُكَ على العمل المتواصل، وبزيد من الثقة بالذات والتفاؤل لديك، وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة للآخرين. فضلاً عن أن هذه الطريقة فيها اقتصاد في الوقت.

7- احرص على جدول زمنيٍّ متوازن للمراجعة، وهذا يعني أن توزِّع مراجعاتِكَ على أكثر من مادةٍ كلَّ يوم، ولا تكتفِ بمراجعة موضوعاتٍ قليلة من مادَّةٍ واحدةٍ.
واحرص -في جدولِكَ الزمنيِّ- على التَّوازن في مراجعة كلِّ الموادِّ، وإعطاءِ كلِّ مادةٍ حقَّها من المراجعة. واحرص -أيضاً- على إعطاء نفسِكَ حقَّها من الرَّاحة والاستجمام، وتذكَّرْ دائماً أنك تُعِدُّ نفسَك لثمرة أدائكَ يومَ الامتحان.

8- إن من أسرار النَّجاح في الامتحان أن تتمرَّس حلَّ الأسئلة التي وردت في الامتحانات السابقة، أو التي تواجهها أنتَ لدى دراستِكَ للمقرَّر.
ومن المعروف أن معظم الامتحانات تسير على نمط واحد تقريباً، وامتحاناتُ أيِّ عامٍ لن تخرج -غالباً- عن امتحانات الأعوام السابقة، وأداؤك لأيِّ امتحانٍ سابقٍ يزيلُ عن نفسِكَ رهبةَ الامتحان، ويقلِّل من توتُّرِكَ، ويَزيد من ثقتِكَ بنفسِكَ، وتَكرُّرُ تعامُلِكَ مع أسئلة الامتحانات السابقة يولِّد ُعندَكَ نوعاً من الأُلفة لها.
ولكن، كُنْ على حَذَرٍ دائماً من الكلمات والعبارات التي تُصاغ منها الأسئلة، ولا تفترضْ -في صياغة السؤال- أنه يَرِدُ دائماً بهذه الطريقة؛ لأن الممتحِنِين -عادةً- أذكياءُ في صياغة السؤال القديم بكلماتٍ وعباراتٍ جديدة.
ويمكنك الرجوع إلى أسئلة امتحانات الأعوام السابقة؛ فهي ستفيدك كثيراً.

9- درِّبْ نفسَكَ على التخطيط للإجابة، ووَضْعِ إطارٍ فكريٍّ لها سلفاً، قبل البدء بها.
إن تعلُّم مهارات الإجابة عن أسئلة الامتحانات يأتي بالممارسة والتمرين.

10- كن أميناً مع نفسك في أداء واجبك، وليكن لديك التوجه الإيجابي نحو الامتحانات، وإنك ستُوفَّقُ بمشيئة الله - عز وجل - وعونه.


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

